# TINGO MARIA



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

cibert said:


> la unica especie de cocodrilos en el perú se encuentran en tumbes , sin embargo en la selva peruana hay primos de los cocodrilos osea los aligatores y caimanes familia de los cocodrilos, solo en venezuela y en la region de tumbes en el perú encontraremos las dos unicas especies de cocodrilos sudamericanos.
> aparte es una selva muy peligrosa hay pumas, jaguares (el tercer felino mas grande del mundo, cuya fuerza de mordida supera a sus primos leones y tigres, el jaguar es el pitbull de la familia de los felinos, la fuerza de la mandibula le sirve para romper conchas de caparzón de las tortugas y alimentarse, aparte es cazador solitario y mayormente nocturno) anacondas , y los rios estan llenos de caimanes voraces, pirañas, en la jungla hay serpientes de todo tipo,innsectos venenosos, hasta se han evidenciado segun cronicas a los famosos dientes de sable en la zona de maynas iquitos segun relatos de nativos de un gran gato con dientes grandes.


No sabía eso del jaguar? será cierto? el pitbull de los felinos!!


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Linda tingo Maria,casualidades de la vida puedo volver ahi despues de 10 años,ha mejorado mucho.


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Por lo que he leído Tingo María es la segunda ciudad en importancia después de Huánuco, la entrada a la selva, un centro comercial o un supermercado le caería muy bien....


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

*El cerro es hermozo*


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

*TINGO MARÍA / Provincia de Leoncio Prado - Región Huánuco / PERÚ*

Tingo María es una de las ciudades mas hermosas del país, su geografía es privilegiada, naturaleza, clima, gastronomía ni que decir.
La agroindustria y el turismo tiene que ser su gran motor.
_Fotos de Flickr, el crédito es de sus autores._







[/url]
Tingo María por Fredy Rubio, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
La Bella Durmiente por David Baggins, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
Plaza de Tingo Maria por Elmer Rivera Godoy, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

skyperu34 said:


> El entorno natural es muy hermoso y acogedor. El cerro Bella Durmiente es todo un ícono. En una toma se aprecia el estadio Heraclio Tapia, como para el thread de estadios peruanos.


Estas equivocado Skyperu34, estás hablando de dos lugares distintos:
- Tingo María capital de la Provincia de Leoncio Prado (Departamento y Región: Huánuco), donde se encuentra la cadena montañosa denominada "La Bella Durmiente"
- Huánuco, capital de la Provincia y Región del mismo nombre, donde si se encuentra el Estadio "Heraclio Tapia León"


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

Los narcotraficantes siguen .... tengo amigos de alli y eso me han dicho.... el enamorado de una amiga es hijo de uno de ellos..... no trabaja y le mandan mucho dinero


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

espero conocerlo pronto y que no sea peligroso


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

Fotografías de internet, créditos a sus autores


----------



## quipu (Sep 4, 2009)

La ciudad ha mejorado mucho...Yo estuve en Tingo Maria en 1986 y recuerdo que todo era un fanguero no habian pistas y n hablar de la inseguridad..


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

A mi me recuerda mucho a Jaén, en entorno, población, pobre infraestructura y bonito entorno.


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

En las panorámicas unos edificios altos le cambiarían la fisonomía y le daría modernidad???


----------



## rojoeterno (Apr 23, 2013)

Irenko said:


> En las panorámicas unos edificios altos le cambiarían la fisonomía y le daría modernidad???


Edificios altos no son sinónimo de "modernidad"...


----------



## salomon23 (Jan 12, 2011)

rojoeterno said:


> Edificios altos no son sinónimo de "modernidad"...


Completamente de acuerdo!!! Carreteras' aeropuertos' puertos' significan progreso! 
El Peru esta quedandose' con todo respeto' Lima no es el Peru! Es hora de crear Una nueva capital y descentralizar' el poder'!!!


----------



## victoror08 (Feb 17, 2013)

que hermoso todo el paisaje, todo verde, pero que pena por la delincuencia que hay ahí según los comentarios que dicen eso.


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

rojoeterno said:


> Edificios altos no son sinónimo de "modernidad"...


si edificios altos o de mediana altura no son símbolo de modernidad no sé entonces que lo puedan ser....ojo estoy hablando de modernidad en lo que se refiere a estética no de servicios básicos que es trabajo del Gobierno Regional y Central!!!!!


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Alguien me podría decir si hay planes de inversión privada en lo referente a retail????


----------



## Tocarcha (Jan 16, 2013)

Como va el asunto del Estadio de Tingo María?


----------

